# Best wax below 100£



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

Hi

Whats the best wax below 100£ ?


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

thundercatpt said:


> Hi
> 
> Whats the best wax below 100£ ?


LOL how longs a piece of string


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Dingo2002 said:


> LOL how longs a piece of string


twice the length from the middle to the end 
haha

but seriously thats a hell of a question and quite a massive debate.

are you looking for anything below £100 or around the £80-£100 mark?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

My recommendation would be SV Shield (although i think its £105) as its a superb allrounder. Very nice rich finish & good durability coupled with fantastic ease of use. But as with everything its all down to opinions


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

You're not allowed to use the term, "best" as it gets the better of people on here!!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Be prepared for a load of different opinions


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

well theres so many waxes , its hard to choose 

i have some in mind:

wolfgang fuzion
raceglaze 55
zymol titanium
dodo juice supernatural


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Collinite No.476S


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

thundercatpt said:


> well theres so many waxes , its hard to choose
> 
> i have some in mind:
> 
> ...


Chances are they will all appeal in that price band, there is no reason why you should dismiss any of them, I could not see why you would not be pleased with any of them?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

So many you could choose from... I don't know, if someone gave me £100 and told me to spend it on a wax, then it would depend what the job of the product would be: if it was something very durable, then I would go for Collinite 476S and hand back the change. For a wax in the circa £100 bracket, if I was to choose one, it would be Zymol Glasur for all round performance, user appeal - lovely to use, smells great, durable and has water behaviour that is unmatched in my eyes by others around the same price bracket. My opinion, of course.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This one really punches above its weight and it really impresses me http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/de...uZy1wcm9kdWN0cy8yL2Nhcm5hdWJhLXdheD9zb3J0Ynk9


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Raceglaze 55.


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Chances are they will all appeal in that price band, there is no reason why you should dismiss any of them, I could not see why you would not be pleased with any of them?


well a friend just told me to buy the CG Celeste Dettaglio , its a bit above 100£ , but says its worth it ...

lol , its hard to buy when theres so many choices , ill probably close my eyes and choose one randomly lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yep.. you will get tons of different opinions..
for me i'd be looking at swissvax shield if i was spending that. its a great wax. and durable


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

thundercatpt said:


> well a friend just told me to buy the CG Celeste Dettaglio , its a bit above 100£ , but says its worth it ...
> 
> lol , its hard to buy when theres so many choices ,* ill probably close my eyes and choose one randomly* lol


To be honest, that is probably the best way to go about it, a wax here and a wax there is where the money is wasted, paste waxes can be had from as little as 99p and there is nothing substandard about them compared to products 10 or 20 times the price, so what you save on the wax from the £100 quid you will waste on something else.

What you don't want is to end up like this


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

yes 

ill update on my choice , when its made  ill just pick a few ,write down on papers , put on bag and take 1 out lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Durability mid range... Raceglaze 55. 

Boutique... Glasur. 

2 totally different waxes. It all depends what you're looking for. 

Ease of use? A special feel for that once a month waxing?


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

gally said:


> Durability mid range... Raceglaze 55.
> 
> Boutique... Glasur.
> 
> ...


yes

i always wax it every month

btw this is the car colour , maybe will help a bit


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Avanti said:


> To be honest, that is probably the best way to go about it, a wax here and a wax there is where the money is wasted, paste waxes can be had from as little as 99p and there is nothing substandard about them compared to products 10 or 20 times the price, so what you save on the wax from the £100 quid you will waste on something else.
> 
> What you don't want is to end up like this


 :lol: strange my collection is almost that big now :wall:

have a read of this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801&highlight=wax+test

Think the conclusion at the time was that Colly 915 is best VFM and looks


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gally said:


> Durability mid range... Raceglaze 55.
> 
> Boutique... Glasur.
> 
> ...


see i keep hearing about how durable 55 is... but it lasted no longer than best of show on my car (both lasted 2 weeks before noticeable degrading.. still protecting of course, just not as 'sexy waxed look' as it was)

i was really disappointed with RG55 durability after all the comments on here.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Avanti said:


> what you don't want is to end up like this


Totally agree, I would be ashamed if my garden looked as bad as that

Back on topic.

Is it a general question or is the op wanting to buy the wax? From your post count and I hope you dont mind, I am presuming you are new to detailing, no?
Without coming across as a know all (because I am not) a £100 wax will not give you a totally better finish than a cheaper wax IMO. Why not go the whole paint cleansing route/polish then wax to maximise results.
Or have you got spare cash and fancy an expensive wax? take your pick.
I just wanted to point that out as I remember starting out and getting carried away and being very dissapointed in some of the claims about products finishes/effects.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gally said:


> Durability mid range... Raceglaze 55.
> 
> Boutique... Glasur.
> 
> ...


i'm with gally on this 100% only thing i would add is blackfires midnight sun, you could pick up afpp within the bracket also


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

After a big test in a greek detailing forum, you can see the results after 4 months of testing.....

http://forum.swell.gr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=16&start=30

RG55 by far....
The pictures are here


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> Totally agree, I would be ashamed if my garden looked as bad as that
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> ...


im not new to detailing , im new in this site 

i already detailed many cars , and already bought lots of stuff and sometimes got really dissapointed , i just wanna buy something i wont be dissapointed


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

what about natty paste wax get it 12 pound and have plenty of change and buy other products. as you wax every month you don't need big durability.waxing will only add that we bit to a already great finish


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

well , from my experience , wax makes a big difference , i tried some , CG pete 53 , swissvax onyx & BOF, mothers , meg 16 , DJ blue velvet & austintacious & hard candy , and i dont remeber more

there was some difference between them , some look much better

well , forget durability then ... lets reformulate my question 

best wax below 100£ , just for "look" rest doesnt matter


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

thundercatpt said:


> im not new to detailing , im new in this site
> 
> i already detailed many cars , and already bought lots of stuff and sometimes got really dissapointed ,* i just wanna buy something i wont be dissapointed*


Heh heh , hence why it is more often wise not to go with the vote 
I suppose the original question is a little ambiguous as the price band is too wide, plus the differing opinions and respondants choice loyalty will come into play.
It is true that when a product is 1st applied they look great , some the looks diminish quite quickly, some the performance (water beading/sheeting) , I posted this in another thread last night









there are more, I find the pricier waxes more worth the money especially as not everyone has a tub and once applied to either my own car or somebody else's attracts more comment, that said the MER Hybrid applied mid march is still holding out strong as the recent beading shows me










The same argument on the £20 wax vs £100 wax could be had with the cars we choose, how many have a say Kia Ceed as opposed to one for the much more expensive mid size hatchback car


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

for me... looks only.. not bothered about the rest.

Swissvax Onyx!
absolutely fantastic..
its the nicest/easiest wax ive ever used(including liquid waxes!!)
leaves a stunning finish but durability isnt the best..
but if durability doesnt matter.. then go for it lol.. only £54 aswell


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

oynx£55? or victoria concours wax only £20!


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> for me... looks only.. not bothered about the rest.
> 
> Swissvax Onyx!
> absolutely fantastic..
> ...


i already had onyx , didnt impress me much 

its very easy to use and wipe off , but not impressive results


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Avanti said:


>


since i got my "off" white punto i have gone back to using EGP nice and easy to apply and gives a good finish on the lighter colours....

now i have got my head round HD wax i like that too

so far i have

EGP
HD wax
Colly 915
BH Autobalm

all are good in their own ways but all seem to last a good while before they need reapplying


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

thundercatpt said:


> well , from my experience , wax makes a big difference , i tried some , CG pete 53 , swissvax onyx & BOF, mothers , meg 16 , DJ blue velvet & austintacious & hard candy , and i dont remeber more
> 
> there was some difference between them , some look much better
> 
> ...


Blackfires set :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thundercatpt said:


> i already had onyx , didnt impress me much
> 
> its very easy to use and wipe off , but not impressive results


ohwell lol..

me and calum001 did a wax test recently.. and onyx was one of our faveourites for the finish on pearl black and flat white.
on my car it was easily as good as rg55, maybe even better. finish wise.. lasted the same amount of time aswell, and on a worse area(bumpers)


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Blackfires set :thumb:


never heard of that wax ....

is it good '?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/choosing-paint-protection.html
I think so. Ok bare in mind these have all been spectacularly polished, into the realms of diminishing returns i think this offers that "little" extra we are after:thumb:

Sorry dont know why its done it like that, click on dark mettalics section


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

thundercatpt said:


> yes
> 
> i always wax it every month
> 
> btw this is the car colour , maybe will help a bit


Its about the prep work mate get that right and the wax will be icing on the cake.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Bilthamer hydra wax or finis
autosmart wax or collie 476
or autofinese tough coat
All 30 quid or under and spend £70 on something else


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

From my experience Autobrite Distinction.

However, as always it's all in the prep - as Dave (KG), above in thread, showed some years ago, in blind tests on identical new cars prepped to the same standards, Colinite 915 (£25) beat Zymol Royale at £7K plus....so this is subjective as it comes!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CliveP said:


> From my experience Autobrite Distinction.
> 
> However, as always it's all in the prep - as Dave (KG), above in thread, showed some years ago, in blind tests on identical new cars prepped to the same standards, Colinite 915 (£25) beat Zymol Royale at £7K plus....so this is subjective as it comes!
> 
> ...


It depends what the OP is looking for, I think he has clarified though that he is not looking to save £70, not everyone wants to get the lowest price product that suits there needs .
Another multiwax test showed RG55 at or near the top


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

chrisc said:


> Bilthamer hydra wax or finis
> autosmart wax or collie 476
> or autofinese tough coat
> All 30 quid or under and spend £70 on something else


totally agree.

spend £20-30 on some wax. if you spend £70 on other car care products i think you'll get a good finish still. 90% or more is down to the prep work.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

This might sound a bit daft in the context of waxes costing around £100 but one wax I've never been disappointed in is Natty's Red. It's £16 or thereabouts, easier to apply and remove than anything I've used, gives a brilliant wet glossy look, has brilliant water sheeting/beading and I've had around 3 months out of it before it gave up.

I don't own any uber expensive waxes but I really can't see what they'd add over some of the results I've had with the cheap-ish LSP's I've got. I sometimes consider going back to using Natty's exclusively, but I do like a bit of variety and the extra durability of collie/FK1000 is welcome in winter.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

i started of on the cheaper waxes and which all gave great results , colli 915 being hard to beat for the price , then i wanted to treat myself and after endless hours of reading reviews and asking various people in the know i went for zymol glasur , one thing i didn`t realise at the time was just how far very little went , easy application by hand so no waste left on applicators , i`ve even started using it on mates cars as the original plan was to use on my own car only but if i did this it would last 10 years or more so in real terms it`s not very expensive at all , at a guess i`m probably using about £1.50 - £2.00 worth of wax per car (rough estimate guys as i aint into weighing wax just yet  ) 

for a little over the £100 mark i`de say get the zymol glasur :thumb:


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

what about victoria concours wax (red) ?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Swissvax shield is my dark horse. Love everything about it! But saying that I havent got it yet, waiting for the winter to roll in so I'm using Dodo Juice Hard Candy and I do love it so much so I haven't brought anything else. 

Only want SV Shield because it does work well in the winter against the road salt, had it on my last car.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Victoria concours always gives me the wow factor every time I use it. 
20 quid for the 3oz is all you need, it's a true bargain!

Vic's red is deeper and glossier than anything else i've got. P21S concours is close, but it's a brighter look. CG5050 looks exactly the same as Dodo SN, but is easier to use. It is a very clean look, but not as glossy as the Vic's and P21S.

The only other wax that interests me is Zymol Glasur. But I still got a ton of waxes to use, and I am extremely happy with Vic's red!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

thundercatpt said:


> well , forget durability then ... lets reformulate my question
> 
> best wax below 100£ , just for "*look"* rest doesnt matter





thundercatpt said:


> yes
> 
> i always wax it every month
> 
> btw this is the car colour , maybe will help a bit


For this colour I will choose P21s Prewax + P21s Concours wax (very glassy wet look) . for best result apply 3 coats , curing time between coats is 12-24 hours . I prefer to apply Menzerna Powerlock before P21s to gives your car extra reflectivity .

.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Avanti said:


> It depends what the OP is looking for, I think he has clarified though that he is not looking to save £70, not everyone wants to get the lowest price product that suits there needs .
> Another multiwax test showed RG55 at or near the top


Yes, that's why I started my reply with the answer of Autobrite Distinction - which is about £75, I don't know (in the sense I have not used personally) a wax over that price (i.e. so my 'closest' wax to £100, his stated figure), so IMO I'd pick this one with that as the 'target'....

Regards,
Clive.


----------

